# Replacing Lifters



## zcrazy13 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a 1986 naturally aspirated 300zx, the engine recently started to tick, I'm almost 100% positive now that it is a lifter. How do you replace the lifters on this engine? I removed the valve cover and I'm not sure where to go from here. Is it necessary to pull the head or is there another layer between the cam and the head? I saw the cam isn't under the valve cover it almost looks as though the cam is between the lifters and pistons, but I'm not sure. Just thought I'd check, don't want to pull the heads if I don't need to.
Thanks.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Instructions are in the Haynes manual.
Buy one.
Read it.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

The lifters are under the rocker arms. when the cam turns it pushes the lifters up which in turn opens the exhaust and intake valves. each lifter has an oil galley in it which could get clogged with something in your oil. if you take your rocker arm off to work on those lifters you have to take out each bolt a lil bit at a time otherwise if one is under spring pressure it could bend or break the arm. clear out the galleys and do an oil change and it should go away.


----------

